# WTB American Tackle Viper Blanks



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

looking to buy any and all viper blanks 1085 through the 1089's so if you have one you are holding onto or know anyone who has one who might sell pm with the details and lets cut a deal :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Why in the hell do you want one of those? There are much better blanks out there for much cheaper. Yes they do look cool, but one bump of the blue ones and the finish will chip off.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

im not necessarily looking for the blue ones i actually dont like the blue ones at all


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Why in the hell do you want one of those? There are much better blanks out there for much cheaper. Yes they do look cool, but one bump of the blue ones and the finish will chip off.


 
They are nice blanks. 

Your statement about the finish chipping off is true somewhat. The first one I built on had the issue of the layer of laminate coming off with ware and I solved it by varnishing the lower half of the blank before doing anything to start the building process. I have built many rods on Viper blanks and will tell you that they are very nice blanks. Although I would not build on one before Flexcoating the lower half of the blank before starting on it. 

I believe the Viper 1089 is the finest blank there is for a Cobia Blank. 



.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

They must be on clearance for a reason

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/25-Off-Viper-Rod-Blanks-2


----------



## Joe Meehan (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Ausin,

Good luck on your search. We discontinued the line that is the reason they're on clearance. We designed the blanks with Todd Vivian from Lamiglas who is now with MH coincidentally. We have always had a line of USA made blanks but they had to raise the price which made us uncompetitive. Look for similar 1085's-1089's coming in the Bushido or ATX lines. Joe ATC


----------

